# Car transporting



## fitzie (Dec 15, 2010)

I am sure that some of you have experience of having a car transported to or from Spain. Just had a few quotes and one has come back pretty good but don't know if anyone has ever used the company before or has any info on them. Obviously you need to make a few checks before handing over the log book and keys of the car to someone. C Any info anyone?


----------



## fitzie (Dec 15, 2010)

Not quite sure how I am meant to find out about this company if the name gets edited from my post. Am I missing something here or is there a degree of telepathy needed to use this forum? I see there are posts on here about Telfonica.... surely that's covert advertising too? I asked a simple question looking for a bit of info about a company which I am sure was part of the reason for this board being set up in the first place and all I get is a jobsworth deleting my post because it is "covert advertising" .... surely that's one of the reasons why most of us left the UK in the first place.... sick of the thought police.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

fitzie said:


> I am sure that some of you have experience of having a car transported to or from Spain. Just had a few quotes and one has come back pretty good but don't know if anyone has ever used the company before or has any info on them. Obviously you need to make a few checks before handing over the log book and keys of the car to someone. C Any info anyone?


Would you need to hand over the log book? If a car is being transported on a truck an not driven I would have thought they wouldn´t need that... not too sure though to be honest on he customs side of things with a car. Can´t they take copies of them? Having said that, a UK log book isnt proof of ownership anyway ?¿?¿?

Out of curiosity what sort of cost is involved on doing that? Does it compare with the cost of driving?


----------



## fitzie (Dec 15, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Would you need to hand over the log book? If a car is being transported on a truck an not driven I would have thought they wouldn´t need that... not too sure though to be honest on he customs side of things with a car. Can´t they take copies of them? Having said that, a UK log book isnt proof of ownership anyway ?¿?¿?
> 
> Out of curiosity what sort of cost is involved on doing that? Does it compare with the cost of driving?



I am sending a car back to Belgium and the cost of driving there and flying back and transporting on a truck is about the same.. Currently the quotes are between €700 and €900.
It's the issue of who you can trust is the problem.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

This lot are supposed to be good , althoughI've never used them . Around £450/500 is what I've heard people say they've paid.

CarTranSpain - Car Transport Spain | cartranspain - Car Transport Spain - Vehicle Delivery Spain


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

fitzie said:


> Not quite sure how I am meant to find out about this company if the name gets edited from my post. Am I missing something here or is there a degree of telepathy needed to use this forum? I see there are posts on here about Telfonica.... surely that's covert advertising too? I asked a simple question looking for a bit of info about a company which I am sure was part of the reason for this board being set up in the first place and all I get is a jobsworth deleting my post because it is "covert advertising" .... surely that's one of the reasons why most of us left the UK in the first place.... sick of the thought police.




Hi

I am the jobsworth who edited your link and I did so without giving you an infraction as I gave you the benifit of the doubt. You are a first time poster who came on and asked a question then gave a link and this is something we have to look out for constantly as it is a great way to advertise for free, ask a question and then ask about a company. We are happy when regular posters give advice and even name companies but as previously stated you are a first time poster. It is also against forum rules to discuss a mods descision and this jobsworth could infraction you for it but once again I haven´t... but `the Spanish mods might decide'different

Maiden


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

Never used them or have any affiliation but this seems an interesting concept
Courier Services - UK Delivery Service Companies


----------

